

Best .io domain provider - Nib

As GoDaddy and Yahoo Provider dont offer .io websites, I am planning to buy a .io but from where ??? There seems to be no cheap place to get it, name.com, it amounts to around a $160&#x2F;year and at gandi.net, the total hosting and domain costs are also around $150&#x2F;year and the interface is also not superb.SO, any .io Hosters and Domain providers...
======
JetFire
I've seen them on Hover for ~$35/y, still too expensive imo.

